# Epec to ltvp please help



## sonie055 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello! 
I'm located in India, and have received EPEC approval via email today. 

My query: Can I apply for the Long Term Visit Pass (LTVP) through the online e-VP system rightaway from India? Or should I wait until the EPEC document arrives at my residence address (after about 4 weeks) and then apply for LTVP through eVP system from India? Any clarification in this regard would be appreciated...Thank you


Shyam


----------

